# Baby swordtails



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Well the other day i became the proud but surprised "grandmother" to 8 baby swordtails. I found all 8 of them, Lost 2 =/ so I moved all 6 into a large net I have for catching fish and they seem to be doing really well in it. I was just wondering how old they will be before i could give a few to the LFS. I would like to keep all of them really lol, but i know I cant, how long would I have to wait to give them to the LFS.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you can give them any time you want, but the bigger they are the better chance they have of surviving. if you do daily water changes, feed 3-4 times a day and give them lots of space they will be a decent size in about 3 months.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

ok great thanks


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I agree with mousy, I would wait until they are two three months old.


----------

